# this ever happen to you?



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I was checking through posts today and i saw a great question from a relative newcomer. I did not know the answer to it so i looked through archives of this site and think i found the answr after several minutes of searching and sifting through info and discussions i went to find the post again to reply with an answer but the post must have been deleted. I know the answer for myself now.But i could not answer the question in time haha.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Why would the post be deleted? Can the poster delete his/her own post? Maybe there was questionable content or one of the mods moved it to a more appropriate section.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

It's possible that a moderator or administrator edited it, but this is actually pretty rare. I move, modify, or change about 1 post per month, and it's usually minor.

If what you were looking for was written by Tom Barr (Plantbrain) there is a good chance that it was deleted by himself. He recently deleted the majority of what he had previously posted here.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

The post I was reffering to was a question about cycling planted tanks and i think the answer is that it is not the same type of cycling as fish only tanks. I got that answer from skimming these boards.


----------

